
The Rendition Vérité 1000 - MBCook
http://fabiensanglard.net/vquake/index.html
======
bluedino
My first 3D card was a Diamond Stealth II S220 (?), which used the Verite
2200, the second generation chip

It ran vQuake, and it had a DirectX driver so it also played most other 3D
games at the time, assuming they supported Direct3D

I liked it because you didn't need an additional 2D card, like with the 3Dfx
(it basically layered the 3D image onto a 2D image with an extra cable)

However, the Verite had another flaw: it was slow in one of the VGA modes,
320x200x256 if I remember. So games like Doom would run like crap!

Imagine that, you buy a card to make Quake faster, but them Doom runs slower.
DOS games were dead at that point, but it was still dissappointing.

------
rasz
[http://fabiensanglard.net/vquake/v1000_drawing.svg](http://fabiensanglard.net/vquake/v1000_drawing.svg)

>5 The heart of the card, a.k.a, the clock generator.

is mislabeled, 5 is bios chip.

~~~
fabiensanglard
Fixed. Thanks.

------
Crinus
I wish GPUs had evolved to be, essentially, CPUs with some specialized
graphics-related instructions instead of the fixed-and-parallel soup that
modern GPUs are (and i see Nvidia's RTX cores as a regression on that front,
GPUs should become more generic, not more specialized). I am sad that Intel's
management screwed Larrabee.

The only hope i have for the future is that CPUs will evolve to manycore
designs that can realistically support software rendering on hundreds of
threads. But we're still far from this.

------
dvhh
Again excellent article

one small typo : "Stefan Podell fron Vérité"

~~~
fabiensanglard
Fixed. Thanks.

